# What side arm do you carry??



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I started out with the swiss army but went to the gerber multi -tool. I have a couple of models and have one for dress. I would carry 2 if I could get the right combination. i'm getting to the point where I need a magnifing glass and a light so I'll have to see what is out there. I pretty much don't leave the house without a tool on my belt. 

Anyone else??


----------



## VA nail bender (Nov 12, 2006)

Para Ordnance C7 45 LDA


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Thought you were talking about guns. For a knife, I carry Gerber folding blades. They have a great blade and stay sharp. The back part is like a saw blade and cuts rope really easy. AFA mutlitools, I have a junky one that I never use so I do not carry it. I am all about the overkill--18v drill to put on an outlet cover.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I thought you meant the piece we carry if we have the license....KelTec 9............I belt up every morning with a Leatherman "Wave" model.....I have carried Leatherman types for years, and this is the current issue I like. I bet I use it 2 or 3 times a day...I don't know how some guys live without them.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Leatherman Wave here too.

Or S&W .40 if you piss me off.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah a 45 and a 9mm here. No license required here if it is not concealed.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Leatherman Micro and Bersa Thunder .380 ACP Auto.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I carry a Case mini-copperlock in one pocket and a Ken Onion designed Kershaw clip-on (Shallot or Vapor) in another.


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

I carry either my Glock 27 or my Glock 22. Both are .40s & I can't decide which I like best so rotate. :whistling


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Old S&W 469, Erma .25 pocket pistol and a variety of knives. Straight razors can be fun too. I have a small collection from the era when we just played around.


----------



## ARCS (Nov 29, 2006)

Been a leatherman fan for about 15 years at one of my college jobs (a pinsetter mechanic) when the boss told me what tools I needed, he said you can use all mine with one exception you must get your own leatherman. I've been faithful to the leatherman ever since.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Schatt & Morgan, Toothpick.

Or, M-1911 and K-Bar


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

kershaw, I have no clue on the model #.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Canvas pouch on right side of body with Gerber multi-tool, Olfa break-off razor, LED flashlight, cell phone and BIC lighter. While working, in right pocket, Superknife. Casual or dress, Kershaw lock-back.
Wildnerness or city, Colt 45 auto, with hollow point.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

concealed carry Ruger KP345DPR with Gold Dot JHP's.

Did I see someone with a .380? hope i meet you when breaking into my house, should I post the ballistics?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

spyderco remote release/leatherman wave


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

I carry a sog flash II. The speed assisted technology is a true one hand opener. Not automatic like my old switch blade but damn close to it. Also helps to live close to smokey mountain knife works.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

sig sauer p226


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I carry my right arm if it hurts. :blink:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> concealed carry Ruger KP345DPR with Gold Dot JHP's.
> 
> Did I see someone with a .380? hope i meet you when breaking into my house, should I post the ballistics?


If you want to post "ballistics" try a M-79 it will definitely sink your boat.:whistling


----------

